# My Super 16....



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

So i've wanted a super 16  since Harley popped this first one out of the mold  , about ten years ago when i worked for Gheen Mfg. So i've worked my way up from a couple 13'ers and a classic. building them up and selling them to get the next best thing. and this is what i've been working towards...finally.

I had the shop build me a black super 16 with an unfinished interior, as you can see. i will take it over from here. plans are a high front deck with dry storage and a livewell built in. i'm building all the aluminum works which will consist of a banshee style 'tube console' and platform/seat set up with a 35 qut. yeti cooler holder in front of the console, cushions, etc. all Black & Tan.

Anyway, the build begins....


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet! I, for one, am looking forward to the Bat-Gheenoe build!
:-?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks like a great blank canvas to create on. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

This will be fun... 

Have a name for it yet?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

No name for it yet. she'll be all black and tan, so i have some options. thinkin about makin a guiness tap handle throttle to match though


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Been working on the deck a little. it looks pretty sloppy in the first few pics cuz i spaced it up 2" and the glass sucked in some. its not in these pics, but after it kicked i mixed up some putty and squared the sides up then glassed over them. the inside should be gel'd by the weekend. then on with the aluminum works. not lookin forward to that one...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well i finished the front deck and turned it tan. i'm getting my tubing friday but i'm not sure im gonna have enough money to get it going before the rally. kinda bummed but oh well










the n
standard super nose piece is too bit for a high front deck because the front hatch will hit. so i cut it down


















Sanding sucks!!!!!!!!!!









TAN!!!


















A little bit bigger than my 13 huh


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

wow looks great. did you use house insulation for the bulkheads? and then wrapped with mat, how many layers? if so seems like it would be strong enough and light wieght. i dont understand why more guys dont use materials other than wood for this type of build.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that R-max? how did you get the resin to penetrate the outer foil layer well enough to be structurally sound?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

FC you can peel that paper off and fill the voids with putty. Thats what I did when I built my livewell which has two layers of that stuff all the way around it.

...And that is one huge Gheenoe


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah it would penetrate the foam board if you peeled the foil off. But I was pretty much using it as a form. I put about 3 layers of mat on each side. It's got enough glass on to where it won't Delaminate if it doesn't completely soak into the board.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Since i don't have the right tip for my spray gun, i thinned my gel with acetone so it would spray. it ended up light and thin. so needless to say, i wasn't happy with it. so here i go sandin the whole boat down again. oh well, i wanna make this one count!!

oh yeah sold my classic, so i got a little fundage
there she goes. bitter sweet.




























New Jackplate!!!! Pretty excited about this one.














































Got my top hoop bent and tacked for me platform.









might have found a hot deal on a power pole today...we shall see.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a buddy that's selling a brand new Power Pole if you're interested. follow link.

http://www.reelflafishin.com/forums/showthread.php?998-FS-8ft-Power-Pole-with-Remotes-Kit-Brand-New

btw, that is one bad ass gheenoe. I like it. what kind of engine is that?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you've got some mad skillzzz oswald  keep up the great work bro


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! looking great.  

I am excited to see this bat mobile finished


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

started on my platform. a few more supports and brackets then i'm on to my console/stand thingy. pretty sure thats the technical name for it.

hardest part here. 










got the front legs matched up.










seat stand goin


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Damn dude you have all sorts of cool sh!t too play with. If I had a TIG setup I could stay busy for a couple days.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol Pretty ironic that you won the strongarm gift certificate at the rally. lol

Skiff is looking great.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

you really are the man!


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

looks great, just like your other platforms. what O.D. and wall thickness are you using? can you get a pic of your bender also? i have been wanting to build one but friends at work think it has to be atleast 1.5" OD and i dont think it does. whats your opinion?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll take some pics of my benders tomorrow. They're just cheap harbor frieght benders and a huge foot bender. Ones a bottle jack bender for the tight bends and the other is a radius bender for the swoops. The tubing is 1.25" with 1/8" walls. 1.5" will work fine and some people prefer it but if you build it right, 1.25" is plenty strong enough


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> looks great, just like your other platforms. what O.D. and wall thickness are you using? can you get a pic of your bender also? i have been wanting to build one but friends at work think it has to be atleast 1.5" OD and i dont think it does. whats your opinion?


this is the radius bender i use for the long radius bends









this ones for the tighter bends









and this is my massice foot bender. quick and easy and an in between radius









give you an idea of how big it is. i wear a size 12 :-?









got the top cushion mounts on today. kinda a pain to weld on by yourself


























tiny tach mount


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you gonna powdercoat it? great work man keep it up


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Living up to the "Super" forsure! Amazing platform! Is that a Red Rider on board?!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes sir, gonna powder coat it a super flat black (textured). And that's a red rider all right  might have to make a bb gun mount


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

looks great. i think i will have to make some dies on the lathe and through them in the press and see how i do. thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

. [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

sweet build there buddy!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i love my new job!!! they have all the fab equipment i want! this guy '*******' at work help me build this tank saturday at work. even got the metal from the drop bin. i'm tryin not to half ass anything on this girl. it'll be p coated the same tex black as my platfrom and such. starting to look like a boat!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! This has got to be one of the best threads I have seen in a while! Welding is a skill I have great respect for. Wish I had those skills. I'm super glad you came up with those rod bender pics. I remember as a kid there was an old iron rod buster table out in the woods where we played. I should have salvaged it years ago!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry guys, i know its kinda aggravating just gettin little updates and not a lot of progress. but im kinda strapped for time right now so its slow going. i did start my console stand though. i have to add my cooler holder and my cushion mount still.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Its lookin great!


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Words cant describe how cool it is!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

OSWLD, you need to do this for a living!

Not to derail this thread, but if you'd be interested in doing some pipework on a T-top build shoot me a PM

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the cooler .. " oswald edition"......lol


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Man this is awesome!! Keep up the good work and keep the pics a comin!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Keep up the great work, can't wait to see her on the water


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I think this is going to bring Gheenoes to a whole new level...

What is the console top made out of and how did it come about?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Reminds me of Ranger Banshee's. Looks freakin sick though!!! Cant wait to see more pictures. OSWLD do you have a rigging tube already in place to run your controls to the console?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Reminds me of Ranger Banshee's. Looks freakin sick though!!! Cant wait to see more pictures. OSWLD do you have a rigging tube already in place to run your controls to the console?


 yeah its pretty much based on the banshee design. i don't have a tube in place, but i glassed a channel under the false that goes towards the transom to use for a chase


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> OSWLD, you need to do this for a living!
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but if you'd be interested in doing some pipework on a T-top build shoot me a PM
> 
> -T


thanks Tom! i dont know if i'll have much time anytime soon to do side work. my new job is VERY time consuming. but i'll let you know if i get some time.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Since my whole boats gonna be black and tan, the only thing throwin it off was the motor. my cowling was all smashed up anyway from when i wrecked my truck. so it was only fitting i paint it and get a new cowling. i plan on taking these stickers off the cowling and getting tan stickers made. and with 40 on it instead of 50 (it is a 40). im also gonna paint the cowling so its the same black as the rest of the motor.





































i also came up with this design for the back cushion mount for the cooler seat . i was gonna mount cushion on the console but its too high and you would hit your head on the lip on the top of the console.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> I think this is going to bring Gheenoes to a whole new level...
> 
> What is the console top made out of and how did it come about?


sorry i missed your question. Pugar made me my console box. its a fiberglass box. you see these style boxes a lot in t-tops and consoles in boats that have controls in their tower. and of coarse, the ranger banshee.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats sweet! You have my vote to start doing OSWLD Special Edition boats straight from the Noe manufacturer. But then again, the originality would be lost. Great work!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Freaking amazing! Everything Gheenoe you touch is a major transformation. wish I had the ability to do that. (patience that is)


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Aluminum work is finally DONE!!!! took me forever but i like the way it turned out. will be getting powder coated tex black (super flat) this week.



















one of my favorite features. weld on cup holders with inserts!










i also modified my 13 grabrail set up. i kinda jumped the gun p coatin it. i built cushion mounts for a back rest and a shelf for some cupholders and whatever else.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You have serious talent with metal OSWLD.

Does the Super 16 have a tunnel option? :-?

Just curious...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks brett! Sam has a super with a tunnel. i don't believe its a 'listed' option, but i'm sure they'll do it.


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow your work is incredible!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice, love the metal work..


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

got some stuff bolted up. i cut out my templates for my cushions and went and matched my color but they said it will take atleast a month to make them!! i guess theyre super busy. but oh well, haven't half assed anything yet and i don't plan to start now.

powerpole is at powder coating and throttle and steering column is on order.

update complete


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

You definitely have my vote for the baddest noe around. Nice place to, I have some family in mims and it seems like everybody there has a lot of land, it looks like my entire subdivision could fit on your lot ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

THATS ONE SICK SET UP. NICE


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of gheenoes, but that is probably one of the nicest one's I've seen. Very good work.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

thats a sexy boat


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

cup holders...check


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! skiff builds like this is the reason I love this web site!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Duper Oswld!!!! Looks great!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I think super 16s are the ugliest boat ever, but that was befor this! This boat is so sick and by far the only super ive ever thought looks good, you have mad skills


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Boat looks like a jungle gym, dont fall, itll hurt! Lol but it is sick. Mad props!


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice job! You have great skills. Do you weld in your profession?

Michael


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

sweet. Love the console, I'd build one if i had the skills too


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Nice job! You have great skills. Do you weld in your profession?
> 
> Michael


thanks man. I'm an electrician By trade but I'm certified to weld so I'm a wireman/welder at te job I'm at now. But that's all just steel pretty much. I don't do this sort of stuff as a profession, just a hobby I guess.


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

looking good, great work!


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kewl build can't wait to see it completed!!!


----------



## jimmypressley (Apr 7, 2011)

this is just sick...... 

The whole thread should be rated XXX for my wallet... Awesome boat and you have some mad skills man!!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

alright i know this is a slow build but i'm poor!!! and busy!!! but i got my cushions in and am pretty excited. all thats left is to do a lot of wiring and some finishing touches. sorry for the low light iphone pics.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

doesnt get much nicer than that. Awsome work


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

so im throwin some names around for this girl. my buddy said,'so its like the gheenoe version of a ranger banshee huh?' and i said 'yeah its a Ghanshee!"

possible name???


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

well i put her in the water for the first time today for some testage. steering is a bit tight and my trim is acting up a little from my forward controls. both things thats can be fixed and tweaked. other than that, im very happy with everything. it even caught a couple fish this evening, drank a couple beers, and played a lot of tunes. the suwannee next weekend will be its real debut



























also put my girlfriends lowsider in today for the first time since the rebuild. it ran great


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

that thing is pretty cool dude


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is the coolest super ever built!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to start doing this sorta stuff for a living. Great work, as always. Your build threads are what keep us normal guys dreaming and motivated. 

Enjoy the boat!

-T


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!! I'm a pretty happy kid right now...am I a kid still? I feel like one with a new toy for sure!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Where are you hitting the Suwannee next weekend? We always hang out at Rock Bluff for memorial weekend.


----------

